# Yahoo! Sports Teams ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am trying to delete my teams from yahoo sports dose anyone how to ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See here:

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN6532.html


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I did not sign up team from a private league I only added a NFL Team I can not delete here is a screenshot


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try here https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN6192.html


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

sportman3: You don't have a Fantasy League Team, only the Cards.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday yes I don't have a Fantasy League Team, only the Cards. When I try to delete it takes me to sign in to yahoo I do when I delete it will not delete Cards how do I delete ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to My Yahoo. That's where it was created.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I try to delete it will not delete in My Yahoo I click delete takes me to sign in I do when I delete it will not delete Cards how do I delete ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It sounds like you haven't updated to the latest Yahoo interface. Please post (Copy & Paste) the exact page (URL) you show in Post#3. If you are still going to want easy access to Cards this fall, don't do anything.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I try to delete it will not delete in My Yahoo I click delete takes me to sign in I do when I delete it will not delete Cards how do I delete ? I am logged in here is where I go http://sports.yahoo.com/


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My Teams is on the left side of your screen. Select EDIT


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday already logged in when I went to My Teams on the left side of my screen. Select EDIT to delete cards took me to the screenshot you see


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you scroll up, down, left, right? That's the right place.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I scroll up, down, left, I am already logged in when I went to My Teams on the left side of my screen. Select EDIT to delete cards took me to the screenshot I showed you I had to log back in Select EDIT to delete cards same thing you see took me to the screenshot I showed you I had to log back in any fixes


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try another browser. That's how it's done.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday it worked on Chrome not Firefox or IE ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you got it. Can't explain why.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday thanks for your time do you know about Gmail desktop notifacation in chrome I have a thread going ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your question is to broad, please explain what it is your actually asking, using generic terms makes things far to ambiguous to reply with any real answer.
Also Gmail has dozens of help pages on a host of topics so a Goggle search can bring you a lot of info. How To Enable Gmail Desktop Notifications in Chrome & Safari


----------

